

Ask HN: Front Pager, or New reader? - mootymoots

My HN behaviour has changed in recent times, from purely a submitter of content, to following the front page articles only, to now hitting the "New" section only.<p>I've come round to to the fact that whilst "new" has some drivvle in it, it's an opportunity for me to see content I may be interested in that sometimes gets ignored by the masses. For sure, this site wouldn't work with people like me who look at new submissions, I do wonder though how many people completely ignore it, and just follow the front page?<p>It's an interesting question, understanding something like Digg and HN's usage... I'm sure most just read the front page. I'd love to see the user ration on front page Vs new page for example. Some do both too I guess.<p>Any thoughts?
======
sant0sk1
I am a front-pager mostly, but I hit up the new page when I find the front-
page content lacking...content. I also tend to scan the new page right after
submitting an article, which is a few times a week.

------
pedoh
I read the front-page and then new, and I rarely hit the More button on either
of those pages to dig any deeper.

------
getonit
There's a front page?

